# What do you think about this Nocturne and Mini-Symphony?



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm very shy about sharing my work and I never think it's any good. People tell me otherwise, but I'm always convinced they're just being nice. Just like how people tell me I'm good looking, but I never seem to see it in the mirror. Perhaps I have low self-esteem? Maybe, but I'd really like to know if these two pieces are any good. I don't have any friends that listen to classical music so asking their opinions wouldn't do me much good. I'm relatively new to composing classical music and I was only trained till grade 2, so any feedback would be greatly appreciated 

Ps, I'd highly suggest using decent speakers or headphones, as I'm not very good at production either heh

Nocturne in Ab: Nocturne in Ab

The Mind of Neptune I:

__
https://soundcloud.com/prasad-shankar%2Fthe-mind-of-neptune


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Well, as someone who's listened to Chopin's Nocturnes (undoubtedly the best, in my opinion), I can say that your Nocturne was very nice to listen to. 

On the point of constructive criticism, I would say that the bass motif was a little repetitive for that first 2 minutes. After your reprieve around the 2:10 mark, it was very nice - for the first section I would perhaps try to vary the rising arpeggio a little bit. The melody was beautiful, though, all round a very pleasant piece


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am with poster above, well done!


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you both very much for the feedback, especially Samuel Kristopher!

When you do have the time, could you perhaps listen to the mini symphony I wrote? It's 8 minutes and 30 seconds, but I'd really like to know if it's any good. I know it's a chore to listen to something so long, but I really would like to get an opinion on it


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

I saw in another post that you really admire Tchaikovsky as I do! Well, with Dvoark being a strong contender to Tchaikovksy's spot (his 9th symph is simply brilliant!). Well, the symphonic material in the 2nd link is very much inspired by Tchaikovsky. Could you tell me what you think of it?


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Just listened to both, the Nocturne defiantly has a beautiful melody and I think you have a natural gift in that department, the bass part I agree with Sam is quite repetitive, ways around this are to change it slightly after around the 2:15 marker when it comes back in, you can possibly invert it, make it ascend and descend, or change the actual notes slightly, just enough so it is familiar but not completely different if you want it to be a smoother flowing piece. Also the speed of the piece I think is to fast to have arpeggios in unless they are used on half notes in my opinion to sound nice. Overall its good, down worry about all my intense criticism  

For the symphony, I think you rely on woodwinds especially the flute a bit too much than you should, it carry's the melody's for at least half of the piece, maybe more and you should vary it up with other instruments a bit more, also it is a fairly monophonic piece, there is defiantly counterpoint going on but it is mostly just in the main exposition, when you are in the development, try to develop more than 1 theme or melody at the same time (if you want) since mostly monophonic music is fine if that is the type of music you like to compose but more counterpoint in the development section can help make things more interesting  Also I am not sure what key the piece is in, hard to tell in a symphony but if you follow common practice, try to make sure you start in the tonic  Overall it is a nice piece, it can get a little dull in places (mostly the development section) but I think the main theme in the exposition is the best part, good work.


----------

